# Ammo shortages cont



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been trying to find .257 ammo for too long. I simply can't believe that this isn't an engineered crisis.

My patience grows weary. I might have to break down and purchase reloading dies.

Assuming I'll be able to find casings and bullets. 

22-250 is also on my radar. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

.22-250 Ammo


In-stock best prices for 22-250 Ammo | Bulk 22-250 Ammunition - AmmoSeek.com




ammoseek.com






Now a 100% copper .350 legend round. That has been my white whale.


----------



## Mi Friend (Jun 9, 2012)

7mm-08 same problem I have. Dunhams has the best selection but no 7mm-08. Even been on onternet waiting list for some brands. Gurr!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Kennybks said:


> I might have to break down and purchase reloading dies.


 you may want to rethink that as well.................powder and primers are virtually nonexistant as well as ammo. Certain types of dies are unavailable as well. A couple of suggestions (for ammo). 1.) you may want to check gunsmiths...........sometimes they buy estates and may have a box or two of what your looking for. Also, some pawn shops that handle firearms may have some ammo as well.
Good luck in your search.............I think we're all pretty much in the same (sinking) boat.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

bob-erdown said:


> .22-250 Ammo
> 
> 
> In-stock best prices for 22-250 Ammo | Bulk 22-250 Ammunition - AmmoSeek.com
> ...


Indeed!
Hornady makes a bunch of press about a 250 grain subsonic for the American Whitetail line - but where oh where art though?

I'm also doing terrible looking for #5, 12 gauge cart's. I can find 'em just not at a good price.

Any dummy who wants to rule the roosts in the US would find a quick popularity to make cheap food, cheap gas, cheap houses, and cheap ammo - seems pretty straight forward...


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I think the Shortage maybe easing a little. I was able to pick up 6 boxes of Winchester 130 gr Ballistic Silver Tips in .270 for my wife and daughter.
I found ammo for my 300 wsm 2 boxes of HSM ammo with 168 gr Berger bullets and 2 boxes of Winchester Deer season with 150 gr all copper bullets.
I still need to find some 22-250 , 25-06 and , 308 The 308 will be easiest to find


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> ... .270 ... 300 wsm ... 22-250 , 25-06 and , 308 ...


Nice range of chamberings there!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

bob-erdown said:


> .22-250 Ammo
> 
> 
> In-stock best prices for 22-250 Ammo | Bulk 22-250 Ammunition - AmmoSeek.com
> ...


They've got 22-250 in an off-brand, at this point I'm good with that. Thanks!

257 is non-existent apparently. 
I have a couple of boxes of +P, but I'd prefer to shoot standard loads out of this gun.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I have 257 Roberts dies and bullets. Maybe powder... I don't have a 257 anymore. I have 25/06 dies 22/250 dies...Dont have these anymore either. Also have a set of Dillon 5.56 carbide dies about new. I have 100+ 25/06 reloads.
Shoot me an offer for any or all.


----------



## december1979 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have had no trouble finding any ammo as of late. Now a higher cost then they should be but no trouble. If trying to find uncommon, odd or rare calibers well that just goes with the territory. 











Nosler Trophy Grade 257 Roberts +P 110gr Accubond Rifle Ammo - 20 Rounds


Nosler Trophy Grade 257 Roberts +P 110gr Accubond Rifle Ammo - 20 Rounds




www.sportsmans.com











Hornady 257 Roberts+P 117gr SST SPF /20 Mfg# 81353 – OpticsandAmmo.com | Hunting, Shooting, Sport Optics and Ammunition Products with Free Shipping







opticsandammo.com











.257 Roberts Ammo For Sale







strelish.com


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Dunhams in Canton lifted their limit on on ammo purchases. Been slowly replenishing my own stock. Only thing I am having trouble finding is 35 Remington.


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

GIDEON said:


> Dunhams in Canton lifted their limit on on ammo purchases. Been slowly replenishing my own stock. Only thing I am having trouble finding is 35 Remington.


Apparently everyone in the country is like me and buys every box of 35 shells they ever come across.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just went to Howell Dunham's and their shelf’s were overflowing with ammo. The prices are still 2-2.5 times higher than they were pre scamdemic but atleast you may be able to find what you need.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

KenTrost said:


> Apparently everyone in the country is like me and buys every box of 35 shells they ever come across.


In a couple hopefully I will be able to start my Gun Show tour. That will alleviate a lot of concerns. My baseline is 5 boxes, hoarding starts after 12


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

motoscoota said:


> I'm also doing terrible looking for #5, 12 gauge cart's. I can find 'em just not at a good price.


I didn't think they still made those. The last ones I saw had paper hulls.


GIDEON said:


> Dunhams in Canton lifted their limit on on ammo purchases. Been slowly replenishing my own stock. Only thing I am having trouble finding is 35 Remington.


There is hope. Last week the Dunham's in Marquette had them. $55.00/box, but they had them.


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

It's been my experience that Dunham's is almost the worst place for ammo to go. Their prices are so much worse than online+shipping.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

GIDEON said:


> In a couple hopefully I will be able to start my Gun Show tour. That will alleviate a lot of concerns. My baseline is 5 boxes, hoarding starts after 12


Hoarding is not how many you buy - but WHEN you buy.

Buying when prices are low and supplies are plentiful is just being ready for the time when prices are high, supplies low - and the idiot hoarders are buying like crazy.

Keep ammo in sealed steel ammo cans - and it will last all of your lifetime. I still have boxes of 22LR Federal in the 550 boxes - I paid $8.96 for.

I am not a hoarder. I am a sharp investor.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> Dunhams in Canton lifted their limit on on ammo purchases. Been slowly replenishing my own stock. Only thing I am having trouble finding is 35 Remington.


oh man! I have 4 rounds left and that is my only deer rifle. If you find some that arent $100 a box please let me know. And I complained when the last box i bought was $36 instead of the regular $25


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

""In a couple hopefully I will be able to start my Gun Show tour. That will alleviate a lot of concerns. My baseline is 5 boxes, hoarding starts after 12"" copied from above..

5 boxes minimum?? Shoot more that 5 rounds/year??

UIsed to like to set in blind on Sat and Sun eve of first weekend and about 30 min before dark, (best hunting time) would hear in the distance BANG< BANG< about 5 or 6 times. 

I always guessed the guy was done hunting for the season and would get another box of shells next fall. I bet that aint happening anymore.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

7-08mm at SPS








7mm-08 Rem 120gr Ballistic Tip Hunting Ammunition (20ct) (BLEM)


7mm-08 Rem 120gr Ballistic Tip Hunting Ammunition (20ct) (BLEM)




www.shootersproshop.com


----------

